# ACOJONANTE, SANCHEZ TOMA EL CONTROL DE INDRA



## oldesnake (24 Jun 2022)

El principio de una dictadura, sanchez ha echado a 5 miembros. Se que de por si hay fraude electoral pero ya esto es demasiado descarado.









El Gobierno toma el control total de Indra y cesa a cinco consejeros independientes


Golpe de mano en la cúpula de Indra. El Gobierno toma el control del grupo tecnológico conformando un nuevo ‘núcleo duro’ de accionistas y revolucionando el consejo de administración de la compañía, prescindiendo de cinco de los ocho consejeros independientes. Se esperaba que la junta de...




www.epe.es


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (24 Jun 2022)

Después de haber jodido las elecciones de Colombia para empujar otro rojo en el poder y bolivarianizar Sudamérica... Muy oportuno...

Ojo con lo que va a cocinar para España...


----------



## wopa (24 Jun 2022)

En verano siempre preparan alguna gorda, cuando está la gente en la playita. Es acojonante. A ver si hay pronto una guerra. Antonio, hijo de puta. ¡Gora burbuja militarra!


----------



## oldesnake (24 Jun 2022)

wopa dijo:


> En verano siempre preparan alguna gorda, cuando está la gente en la playita. Es acojonante. A ver si hay pronto una guerra. Antonio, hijo de puta. ¡Gora burbuja militarra!



como la gente no reaccione me temo lo peor.


----------



## scalibu (24 Jun 2022)

Total, para que venga el frijol, casi que prefiero a Antonio.


----------



## oldesnake (24 Jun 2022)

scalibu dijo:


> Total, para que venga el frijol, casi que prefiero a Antonio.



pues si, el caudillo de frijóo me parece peor


----------



## scalibu (24 Jun 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> pues si, el caudillo de frijóo me parece peor



Y mira que Antonio me parece un hijo de puta.


----------



## oldesnake (24 Jun 2022)

scalibu dijo:


> Y mira que Antonio me parece un hijo de puta.



a mí también, pero es que el caudillo con obligar a emponzoñarme me parece peor.


----------



## scalibu (24 Jun 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> a mí también, pero es que el caudillo con obligar a emponzoñarme me parece peor.



Temo que llegue


----------



## jeiper (24 Jun 2022)

El Estado tiene una participación del 28% de Indra. Con ese accionariado eres el dueño y señor de cualquier empresa cotizada.









La SEPI elevará su participación en Indra hasta el 28%


El Gobierno ha dado luz verde a la operación, que costará al Estado unos 150 millones de euros




elpais.com


----------



## oldesnake (24 Jun 2022)

scalibu dijo:


> Temo que llegue



pues si llega facil, decir que no en masa, y que nos encarcele a todos si hay huevos. Conozco a varios que no se volverán a vacunar bien porque se pusieron malos o porque han visto a otros enfermar.


----------



## Gusman (24 Jun 2022)

Le ha quitado el control a Soros?


----------



## Freedomfighter (25 Jun 2022)

Lo que yo no acabo de entender es cómo demonios es posible cometer fraude electoral con un sistema informático cuando los votos se cuentan de forma manual y se crea un acta supervisada y firmada por todos los vocales, presidentes y apoderados de todas y cada una de las mesas electorales de España, lo que quiere decir que cualquiera con acceso a esas actas puede cotejar lo resultados y hacer las cuentas aplicando la ley d´Hont y la desproporción de las circunscripciones de los cojones.

Otra cosa es el tema de Correos, cuya cadena de custodia es más que discutible.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Jun 2022)

PSOE - A tomar por culo, voy a votar a Perro Antonio en las próximas elecciones


Si si, lo que habéis oído, mi próximo voto de votontazo va a Pedro Antonio, esté en el partido que esté, expongo mis motivos: -1- Basura langosta que está disfrutando pensiones mayores que los salarios de la juventud formada -2- Basura kakunada y fanática de experimentos génicos -3- Basura...




www.burbuja.info





Perro es el mejor


----------



## Gotthard (25 Jun 2022)

Hace muchos años que el PSOE deberia estar ilegalizado y sus militantes haciendo trabajos forzados hasta que devuelvan con sudor todo lo que han robado al pais. Que ascazo de politicos tenemos.


----------



## djvan (25 Jun 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> El principio de una dictadura, sanchez ha echado a 5 miembros. Se que de por si hay fraude electoral pero ya esto es demasiado descarado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llegas un poco tarde.. ahora también han dictado una ley alegal para asaltar el constitucional y el CGPJ, me da que felipe ya tiene su 23F pero este no tendrá los cojones de su padre.





__





Dijimos que se Acabo la democracia con Sánchez y no lo creísteis


Tras la debacle del psoe en las elecciones andaluzas y ante un posible adelanto de las generales por movilizaciones del pueblo ante la situación de ruina del país.. El psoe reacciona en 48h tomando el control de Indra que es el que recuenta los votos dr las elecciones es genérales. estamos en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## optimistic1985 (25 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hace muchos años que el PSOE deberia estar ilegalizado y sus militantes haciendo trabajos forzados hasta que devuelvan con sudor todo lo que han robado al pais. Que ascazo de politicos tenemos.



Eso ya lo hizo uno que yo me sé y nos legó con ello una España próspera.


----------



## danilovix (25 Jun 2022)

Indra siempre ha sido una extensión medio privada/medio pública del Ninisterio de Defensa, lista para las órdenes y enchufes del gobierno de turno. Que ahora se quiten las caretas hasta se agradece.


----------



## Triyuga (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## fredesvindo (25 Jun 2022)

Y ha colocado al bombillas de concejero, parece que el presidente quiere ser el maduro español.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (25 Jun 2022)

¿Para qué quiere Sánchez Indra y el Tribunal Constitucional?


La empresa que hace recuentos electorales y el órgano que tutela la Carta Magna no pueden estar al servicio del presidente. ¿Pero entonces para qué...




www.eldebate.com











PERRO COME PERROANTONIO R. NARANJO
*¿Para qué quiere Sánchez Indra y el Tribunal Constitucional?*
*La empresa que hace recuentos electorales y el órgano que tutela la Carta Magna no pueden estar al servicio del presidente. ¿Pero entonces para qué los quiere controlar?*
25/06/2022 Actualizada 02:12


----------



## cuasi-pepito (25 Jun 2022)

España ya depende al 1000% de la deuda, y nos permiten endeudarnos a costa de cosas cada vez más graves .

He estado hablando con gente joven, y solo quieren empleo público y dinero público...DA IGUAL EL RESTO, hasta te pueden dar razón respecto a la deuda pero les da igual, es lo que hay.

Aceptaremos cualquier tipo de decisión a cambio de más deuda, deuda sine die.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (25 Jun 2022)

jajajajajajaa, qué killer, madre mía. 

Go, Fraudez, Go, no dejes piedra sobre piedra. Enmiérdalo todo.


----------



## jpjp (25 Jun 2022)

Jeje feijoo que te quita la presidencia jajaja


----------



## un mundo feliz (25 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Lo que yo no acabo de entender es cómo demonios es posible cometer fraude electoral con un sistema informático cuando los votos se cuentan de forma manual y se crea un acta supervisada y firmada por todos los vocales, presidentes y apoderados de todas y cada una de las mesas electorales de España, lo que quiere decir que cualquiera con acceso a esas actas puede cotejar lo resultados y hacer las cuentas aplicando la ley d´Hont y la desproporción de las circunscripciones de los cojones.
> 
> *Otra cosa es el tema de Correos, cuya cadena de custodia es más que discutible.*



Esa es la clave. El voto por correo se debería contar aparte y así quedar reflejado en el acta. Así eliminas toda tentación de manipularlo.


----------



## blahblahblah (25 Jun 2022)

oldesnake dijo:


> El principio de una dictadura, sanchez ha echado a 5 miembros. Se que de por si hay fraude electoral pero ya esto es demasiado descarado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guste o no, siempre ha habido fraude electoral. Si el NWO quisiera, no hubiera montado el descaro que ha montado con un único ente SCYTL/INDRA/etc contando elecciones por todo el mundo, con diez mil y una acusaciones probadas de fraude.


----------



## blahblahblah (25 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Lo que yo no acabo de entender es cómo demonios es posible cometer fraude electoral con un sistema informático cuando los votos se cuentan de forma manual y se crea un acta supervisada y firmada por todos los vocales, presidentes y apoderados de todas y cada una de las mesas electorales de España, lo que quiere decir que cualquiera con acceso a esas actas puede cotejar lo resultados y hacer las cuentas aplicando la ley d´Hont y la desproporción de las circunscripciones de los cojones.
> 
> Otra cosa es el tema de Correos, cuya cadena de custodia es más que discutible.



Los votos se queman en tiempo record, así que se borran todas las pruebas, y sólo quedan las actas.

Hay un montón de maneras de cometer fraude, que dependerá del mecanismo que se use en el reconteo. En las últimas españoles, los votos se "cuentan" de manera manual, se crea un acta, se firma, se hace una foto con un sw hecho por INDRA/SCYTL (es lo mismo), y este sw reconoce (OCR) la acta y crea una acta virtual. Estas actas virtuales luego son agregadas y de ahí sale el resultado.
El sw generará actas virtuales "un poco fraudulentas" y así salen los resultados que se quieren. VOX denunció - oposición controlada - y luego dio por bueno el resultado. Si buscas, verás como algunos partidos con pocos votos en algunas mesas lo borraron - si quisieran no dejarían pruebas, pero es parte del juego, supongo... Porque de almenos una familia de votantes a un partido minoritario en cierta mesa a ver que el resultado en su mesa es 0 votos, es fácil decir aquí ha habido un error. Lo que ha pasado en España ha pasado en otros sitios.
Si es necesario, a posterior se pueden fabricar actas o se pierden actas, nada raro.

No hay ninguna necesidad de usar sw para tal tarea. No hay ninguna necesidad de destruir los votos al cabo de unos pocos días. Ahora, si estás cometiendo fraude, pues bueno, sí hay necesidad de tal sw y tal quema de pruebas del crimen. Hoy en día, se podría obligar a la mesa a streamer absolutamente todo, así cada uno puede sumar las actas a su manera. En cualquier proceso más o menos serio, estas actas luego se llevarían a diversos testigos/notarios y se haría el recuento y agregado de las actas para dar el resultado oficial (aunque tomara 1 día). Si se quisiera ser transparente, este proceso también se streamearía.



Fíjate que se dice recuento electora, y no el conteo electoral. El resultado, ya está escrito, ahora sólo falta volverlo a recontar. Tiene guasa porque aunque todos los partidos son NWO, las elecciones, como otros rituales, ha de seguir un guión muy detallado.







No queda mucho hasta que todo el proceso se automatice completamente y sea delito cuestionar el resultado de la máquna.


----------



## ComTrololo (25 Jun 2022)

Es el nuevo Paquito


----------



## randomizer (25 Jun 2022)

_"El grupo prescinde de los *consejeros independientes* que no respaldaban que el Estado se implicara aún más en el control de Indra"_


Se tomaron eso de "independientes" demasiado al pie de la letra


----------



## Falcatón (25 Jun 2022)

Más que con votos en las urnas este declive dictatorial comunista me da que sólo puede ya pararse con un tiro en la nuca de algún psicópata y no especifico más para no ser denunciado. No estoy promoviendo ningún asesinato pero me temo que por la vía democrática ya no es posible, y lo saben.


----------



## todoayen (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## perrosno (25 Jun 2022)

Que cosas mas chulis hace Antonio, pero que chulis hoyjan, pero la peña con la venda en los hogos aun.


----------



## Soy forero (25 Jun 2022)

Vale, que se coma Sánchez toda la crisis de la hostia que está por venir, lo mismo hay una revolución a la francesa y sacamos las guillotinas


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (25 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Lo que yo no acabo de entender es cómo demonios es posible cometer fraude electoral con un sistema informático cuando los votos se cuentan de forma manual y se crea un acta supervisada y firmada por todos los vocales, presidentes y apoderados de todas y cada una de las mesas electorales de España, lo que quiere decir que cualquiera con acceso a esas actas puede cotejar lo resultados y hacer las cuentas aplicando la ley d´Hont y la desproporción de las circunscripciones de los cojones.
> 
> Otra cosa es el tema de Correos, cuya cadena de custodia es más que discutible.



Yo he visto sacar un conejo de un sombrero a dos metros de distancia. Con estos ojitos que se han de comer los gusanos.

Cuantas actas quieres que te imprima mi fotocopiadora y que quieres que ponga en ellas??? Y así mil formas.

Siendo las elecciones la clave para controlar toda la pasta del estado mira que me extraña que no estén amañadas. Aqui y en todos lados.

P.D.: En la democracia ya no cree nadie en occidente. Excepto unos pocos paises serios estilo Dinamarca o Lituania , TODOS los ciudadanos tenemos ya demasiado claro que los políticos son unos ladrones y unos sinverguenzas.


----------



## noseyo (25 Jun 2022)

Desplome en bolsa de un 15% jajajaja


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Lo que yo no acabo de entender es cómo demonios es posible cometer fraude electoral con un sistema informático cuando los votos se cuentan de forma manual y se crea un acta supervisada y firmada por todos los vocales, presidentes y apoderados de todas y cada una de las mesas electorales de España, lo que quiere decir que cualquiera con acceso a esas actas puede cotejar lo resultados y hacer las cuentas aplicando la ley d´Hont y la desproporción de las circunscripciones de los cojones.
> 
> Otra cosa es el tema de Correos, cuya cadena de custodia es más que discutible.



Otra vez?

Tu has estado en alguna mesa alguna vez?

Una vez contados los votos, el presidente y un vocal (creo.recordar) son llevados al juzgado por la GC. Se entregan las actas y adiós muy buenas.

Es al notificar los resultados a la central de datos provincial cuando se comete el pucherazo.

es decir, al pasar de formato analogico (actas y papeletas) al formato digital. Quien vigila al que llama por telefono a.la central de datos? Y quien vigila al que descuelga el telefono?

Creer que las elecciones en Spain son limpias, siendo el pais más corrupto de la UE a nivel de Ucrania, Bulgaria y Moldavia...manda huevos.


----------



## Sardónica (25 Jun 2022)

Me da que va a colocar la votación por máquina para hacerse un Biden


----------



## Wotan2021 (25 Jun 2022)

Pero seguís pensando que hay posibilidad de que Frijol no gane las elecciones?


----------



## Fausto1880 (25 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Lo que yo no acabo de entender es cómo demonios es posible cometer fraude electoral ...
> 
> Otra cosa es el tema de Correos, cuya cadena de custodia es más que discutible.



Tú mismo te has contestado.

Un detallito: no hacen falta muchos votos para cambiar de bando una docena de escaños. Basta con cambiarlos en los sitios adecuados.


----------



## Wotan2021 (25 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Otra vez?
> 
> Tu has estado en alguna mesa alguna vez?
> 
> ...



Exacto, en realidad es muy sencillo.


----------



## rascachapas (25 Jun 2022)

Justo después de hundirse en las elecciones de Andalucía, se ve que el algoritmo de recuento de votos no les favorece suficiente.


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Jun 2022)

el narcobereberecho que dice de todo esto?

Se está poniendo cremita en una narcolancha?


----------



## FatalFary (25 Jun 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Desplome en bolsa de un 15% jajajaja



No falla: por donde pasa el socialismo no vuelve a crecer la hierba.


----------



## todoayen (25 Jun 2022)

De hecho por donde pasa el socialismo no pasan ya ni los cuatro jinetes del apocalipsis......ir pa na es tontería.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (25 Jun 2022)

Pero la gente dice que vivimos en una democracia no puede ser.


----------



## morethanafeeling (25 Jun 2022)

Después de esto me pregunto ¿seguirá la gente yendo a votar en masa?

Pues claro que si, vaya cosas se me ocurren. A disfrutar de la fiesshhta de la demoniocrasssia.


----------



## Freedomfighter (25 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Otra vez?
> 
> Tu has estado en alguna mesa alguna vez?
> 
> ...




Pues me estás dando la razón, de lo que se trata es de COTEJAR ambas cifras, las analógicas y las digitales


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (25 Jun 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Le ha quitado el control a Soros?



Se lo ha dado vaya


----------



## Decipher (25 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Lo que yo no acabo de entender es cómo demonios es posible cometer fraude electoral con un sistema informático cuando los votos se cuentan de forma manual y se crea un acta supervisada y firmada por todos los vocales, presidentes y apoderados de todas y cada una de las mesas electorales de España, lo que quiere decir que cualquiera con acceso a esas actas puede cotejar lo resultados y hacer las cuentas aplicando la ley d´Hont y la desproporción de las circunscripciones de los cojones.
> 
> Otra cosa es el tema de Correos, cuya cadena de custodia es más que discutible.



Déjalos, no dan mas de si.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (25 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Otra vez?
> 
> Tu has estado en alguna mesa alguna vez?
> 
> ...



es evidente que llevan eones haciendo trampas, pensar que yo entro en un server del battlefield ahora mismo que es un puto juego y me voy a encontrar unos 6 o 8 chetos si el server esta completo, me los encuentro SI O SI, y pensar que en unas elecciones, que no son un juego, no se hace trampas, es de ser muy MUY tonto. Mucho

se hace trampas CON TOTAL seguridad. La noticia seria que no se hiciera


----------



## Nothing (25 Jun 2022)

Ese tipo no ha hundido ningún país


----------



## Tiresias (25 Jun 2022)

Carrus Magníficus dijo:


> Ojo con lo que va a cocinar para España...



Algunos lo vimos en la moción de censura contra Rajoy.

Después del 11M, fue la fecha de no retorno para este país.

Pero la mayoría está encantada y las terrazas llenas celebrándolo.


----------



## Can Cervecero (25 Jun 2022)

En la imagen, los consejeros de PiterSánchez esperando a la entrada del consejo de Administración para tomar el control.


----------



## Guaguei (25 Jun 2022)

BOOOOOOOOM !!!!

Sera un comite de vigilancia para combatir las campañas de bulos o noticias falsas que traten de desestabilizar instituciones o *procesos electorales*


----------



## Guaguei (25 Jun 2022)

*IN YOUR FACE*


----------



## ComTrololo (25 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Otra vez?
> 
> Tu has estado en alguna mesa alguna vez?
> 
> Una vez contados los votos, el presidente y un vocal (creo.recordar) son llevados al juzgado por la GC. Se entregan las actas y adiós muy buenas.



Yo si, recientemente (menos de 10 años) solo va el presidente de la mesa, no es necesario ir custodiado, guardia civil si no hay suficiente policia local tal vez sea asi. Yo fui andando al juzgado, solo, con mi sobrecito de actas y votos extraños (ya no se guardan los buenos). 

Asi que en el acta o se ha contado previamente bien, o desde la propia mesa ya se cometen irregularidades. Ya he comentado en algun post la insistencia de los apoderados de los partidos en ayudar a contar, el presidente de mesa tiene el deber de contar con sus vocales y punto, otra cosa es que acepte la ayuda.

Si al final dejas entrar al lobo a tu corral, ¿tu que crees que pasara con las gallinas?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Gusman (25 Jun 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> Se lo ha dado vaya



Ya lo tenia. Sino no estaria en el gobierno.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Jun 2022)

Merecemos más sanchez joder!


----------



## normcore (25 Jun 2022)

INDRA no cuenta los votos, hay apoderados de los partidos en todas las mesas que toman datos y los envían a sus partidos. En España es imposible un fraude electoral.


----------



## imutes (25 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Lo que yo no acabo de entender es cómo demonios es posible cometer fraude electoral con un sistema informático cuando los votos se cuentan de forma manual y se crea un acta supervisada y firmada por todos los vocales, presidentes y apoderados de todas y cada una de las mesas electorales de España, lo que quiere decir que cualquiera con acceso a esas actas puede cotejar lo resultados y hacer las cuentas aplicando la ley d´Hont y la desproporción de las circunscripciones de los cojones.



La clave, según entiendo es esta:



blahblahblah dijo:


> En cualquier proceso más o menos serio, estas actas luego se llevarían a diversos testigos/notarios y se haría el recuento y agregado de las actas para dar el resultado oficial (aunque tomara 1 día).



Eso es lo que dice la ley electoral pero dejó de hacerse, en consecuencia podemos considerar todos los resultados electorales ilegales de facto desde que se dejó de hacer el recuento físico de las actas por el tribunal pertinente (da igual quién ganara).



Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pues me estás dando la razón, de lo que se trata es de COTEJAR ambas cifras, las analógicas y las digitales



Exacto pero no se hace. El voto "se gestiona", no se cuenta ni recuenta. El de indra puede escanear lo que quiera -si es que lo hace- pero lo que se gestiona son los datos que se introducen en el software que solo el "gestor" sabe cuales son.

.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Jun 2022)

normcore dijo:


> INDRA no cuenta los votos, hay apoderados de los partidos en todas las mesas que toman datos y los envían a sus partidos. *En España es imposible un fraude electoral.*




No te lo crees ni tú.


Cuenta de 2014 con pocos mensajes justo escribe eso en este hilo. ¿Eres un alto cargo del PSOE?


----------



## CommiePig (25 Jun 2022)

la izquierda "patria" y sus pucherazos electorales sanos, son intrinsecos


----------



## Clorhídrico (25 Jun 2022)

Blockchain Electronic Vote


Existing electronic voting systems rely on a proprietary and centralized design by a single supplier who controls the code base, the database, and the…




www.sciencedirect.com













Blockchain-Based E-Vote-as-a-Service


This article aims at introducing a new configurable and multipurpose electronic voting service based on the blockchain infrastructure. The objective is to design an architecture to automatically translate service configuration defined by the end user into a cloud-based deployable bundle...



ieeexplore.ieee.org













Decentralized Electronic Vote Based on Blockchain P2P


Voting has become one of the methods used by humans to determine decisions in a matter. As technology has developed, conventional Voting has also followed the transformation in the adaptation of today's digital age. There is an electronic version of this Voting, often referred to as e-voting...



ieeexplore.ieee.org







https://jbba.scholasticahq.com/article/4451.pdf











A Systematic Review of Challenges and Opportunities of Blockchain for E-Voting


A blockchain is a distributed, digitized and consensus-based secure information storage mechanism. The present article provides an overview of blockchain based e-voting systems. The primary purpose of this review is to study the up-to-date state of blockchain-based voting research along with...




www.mdpi.com







https://www.researchgate.net/profile/Ahmed-Ben-Ayed-4/publication/341498272_A_CONCEPTUAL_SECURE_BLOCKCHAIN-BASED_ELECTRONIC_VOTING_SYSTEM/links/5ec4852a299bf1c09acbe626/A-CONCEPTUAL-SECURE-BLOCKCHAIN-BASED-ELECTRONIC-VOTING-SYSTEM.pdf











Blockchain-Based E-Voting System


Building a secure electronic voting system that offers the fairness and privacy of current voting schemes, while providing the transparency and flexibility offered by electronic systems has been a challenge for a long time. In this work-in-progress paper, we evaluate an application of blockchain...



ieeexplore.ieee.org













Blockchain-Based Electronic Voting System for Elections in Turkey


Traditional elections satisfy neither citizens nor political authorities in recent years. They are not fully secure since it is easy to attack votes. It threatens also privacy and transparency of voters. Additionally, it takes too much time to count the votes. This paper proposes a solution...



ieeexplore.ieee.org


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Jun 2022)

Pero la gente sigue sin darse cuenta de que este tío quiere perpetuarse en el poder a lo Venezuela.


----------



## Guaguei (25 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Merecemos más sanchez joder!



o un Feijoo con mayoria absoluta, hay que parecer legales para la masa, unos pocos escandalizados no importan
in your face


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (25 Jun 2022)

Yo en una semana emigro a Suiza.
Cualquier esfuerzo por enderezar, ya no España, sino a la puta familia de uno, es perder el tiempo.
Que le den por el culo a todo el mundo y que cada palo aguante su vela


----------



## Karlb (25 Jun 2022)

Creo que de todo lo que tendrá Indra, la maquinita que ayuda a gestionar el recuento de votos es lo que menos le interesa al gobierno comunista.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (25 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Lo que yo no acabo de entender es cómo demonios es posible cometer fraude electoral con un sistema informático cuando los votos se cuentan de forma manual y se crea un acta supervisada y firmada por todos los vocales, presidentes y apoderados de todas y cada una de las mesas electorales de España, lo que quiere decir que cualquiera con acceso a esas actas puede cotejar lo resultados y hacer las cuentas aplicando la ley d´Hont y la desproporción de las circunscripciones de los cojones.
> 
> Otra cosa es el tema de Correos, cuya cadena de custodia es más que discutible.



Los votos no se cuentan, busca los vídeos de Pilar Baselga.


----------



## Freedomfighter (25 Jun 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Los votos no se cuentan, busca los vídeos de Pilar Baselga.




A ver, yo he estado varias veces en mesas electorales y me consta que se cuentan, se apunta todo en actas y se firman por todos los asistentes con cargo, esas actas se llevan al Juzgado y allí se las procesa, pero los datos de cada mesa se saben en cada mesa ANTES de ese paso de traslado a los Juzgados, por lo tanto es una simple cuestión de suma, si cualquiera que tenga tiempo y posibilidades, como los mismos partidos políticos, se pusiesen a sumar todos los datos de todas y cada una de las mesas electorales, ya tendríamos la prueba definitiva de si hay o no fraude, es que es muy simple, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que los grandes partidos tienen interventores en todas las mesas, esos mismos interventores podrían subir los datos a una web que el partido habilite y no habría mucha más complicación. y como dije antes, otra cosa diferente es el tema de Correos, ahí sí que es complicado de controlar nada, pero en las mesas, que es donde se vota mayoritariamente, es bastante sencillo, o qu eno entiendo es porqué demonios no lo hacen ya, a ver si algún cargo de VOX o de otro partido nos lee y toma nota..... 


Edito y añado que se me acaba de ocurrir que eso que digo es algo que podríamos hacer nosotros mismos en Burbuja.info, que alguno de nosotros cree una web donde los foreros puedan subir los datos de todas las ciudades y pueblos de España, esos datos los suben los periódicos, y deben coincidir con la realidad de las actas porque es normal que la gente de las mesas cotejen los resultados con lo publicado, es DESPUÉS de ese proceso donde puede venir el pucherazo digital, por lo que lo único que habría que hacer son las cuentas de la vieja aplicando, lógicamente, la Ley D´Hont y la proporcionalidad de cada circunscripción provincial, ¿nos ponemos a ello?


----------



## ashe (26 Jun 2022)

La democracia el sistema menos malo... ajam


Clorhídrico dijo:


> Blockchain Electronic Vote
> 
> 
> Existing electronic voting systems rely on a proprietary and centralized design by a single supplier who controls the code base, the database, and the…
> ...



Si no hubiese elecciones eso no podría pasar


Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Yo en una semana emigro a Suiza.
> Cualquier esfuerzo por enderezar, ya no España, sino a la puta familia de uno, es perder el tiempo.
> Que le den por el culo a todo el mundo y que cada palo aguante su vela



Suerte con bancos como Credit Suisse, la diferencia es que esos tapan mejor su mierda, solo que los mas ricos tienen tanta mierda (como suiza) que dificil lo tienen para taparla


----------



## scalibu (26 Jun 2022)

Y meter vacunas por sus santos cojones.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (26 Jun 2022)

Otra absoluta del PP para evitar a box ?


----------



## Lefri (26 Jun 2022)

*Acojonante es, que todavía Sánchez sea presidente del gobierno español *


----------



## Soy forero (26 Jun 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> *Acojonante es, que todavía Sánchez sea presidente del gobierno español *



Y lo que queda


----------



## blahblahblah (26 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> A ver, yo he estado varias veces en mesas electorales y me consta que se cuentan, se apunta todo en actas y se firman por todos los asistentes con cargo, esas actas se llevan al Juzgado y allí se las procesa, pero los datos de cada mesa se saben en cada mesa ANTES de ese paso de traslado a los Juzgados, por lo tanto es una simple cuestión de suma, si cualquiera que tenga tiempo y posibilidades, como los mismos partidos políticos, se pusiesen a sumar todos los datos de todas y cada una de las mesas electorales, ya tendríamos la prueba definitiva de si hay o no fraude, es que es muy simple, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que los grandes partidos tienen interventores en todas las mesas, esos mismos interventores podrían subir los datos a una web que el partido habilite y no habría mucha más complicación. y como dije antes, otra cosa diferente es el tema de Correos, ahí sí que es complicado de controlar nada, pero en las mesas, que es donde se vota mayoritariamente, es bastante sencillo, o qu eno entiendo es porqué demonios no lo hacen ya, a ver si algún cargo de VOX o de otro partido nos lee y toma nota.....
> 
> 
> Edito y añado que se me acaba de ocurrir que eso que digo es algo que podríamos hacer nosotros mismos en Burbuja.info, que alguno de nosotros cree una web donde los foreros puedan subir los datos de todas las ciudades y pueblos de España, esos datos los suben los periódicos, y deben coincidir con la realidad de las actas porque es normal que la gente de las mesas cotejen los resultados con lo publicado, es DESPUÉS de ese proceso donde puede venir el pucherazo digital, por lo que lo único que habría que hacer son las cuentas de la vieja aplicando, lógicamente, la Ley D´Hont y la proporcionalidad de cada circunscripción provincial, ¿nos ponemos a ello?



Los periódicos suben las actas de los datos del gobierno (INDRA). *La única manera de conseguir las actas es teniendo un testimonio por cada mesa (unas 60k en las elecciones generales).*

_porqué demonios no lo hacen ya_
Porque la gracia es que sólo los cuente una autoridad. Ningún partido político es legítimo...

_es normal que la gente de las mesas cotejen los resultados con lo publicado,_
para nada eso es normal, más bien la excepción. Quiénes lo hacen suelen tener una sorpresa.


----------



## España1 (26 Jun 2022)

Todo listo para el pucherazo


----------



## arandel (26 Jun 2022)

Es acojonante lo que han hecho sobretodo con gente mayor y mujeres


Lefri dijo:


> *Acojonante es, que todavía Sánchez sea presidente del gobierno español *



y de ahí a Europa con carguito y 8k al mes frescos libres de impuestos + fondo de pensiones privado para recoger a los 60 años 1 milloncito extra.


----------



## Freedomfighter (26 Jun 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Los periódicos suben las actas de los datos del gobierno (INDRA). *La única manera de conseguir las actas es teniendo un testimonio por cada mesa (unas 60k en las elecciones generales).*
> 
> _porqué demonios no lo hacen ya_
> Porque la gracia es que sólo los cuente una autoridad. Ningún partido político es legítimo...
> ...




Yo creo que de haber trampa, que posiblemente la habrá, será después de publicar esos datos, es lo lógico porque ahí es donde cierran la puerta y ya nadie más que ellos pueden mirar, por lo tanto los datos publicados sí que deben de ser los correctos, por lo dicho anteriormente de supervisión y cotejamiento de los mismos por parte de muchos de los que firmaron las actas en la mesa, ergo nos valdrían para hacer unas cuentas paralelas y compararlas con el resultado final ofrecido por INDRA y quien esté detrás de INDRA.


----------



## blahblahblah (26 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Yo creo que de haber trampa, que posiblemente la habrá, será después de publicar esos datos, es lo lógico porque ahí es donde cierran la puerta y ya nadie más que ellos pueden mirar, por lo tanto los datos publicados sí que deben de ser los correctos, por lo dicho anteriormente de supervisión y cotejamiento de los mismos por parte de muchos de los que firmaron las actas en la mesa, ergo nos valdrían para hacer unas cuentas paralelas y compararlas con el resultado final ofrecido por INDRA y quien esté detrás de INDRA.



No te he entendido. ¿Qué datos exactamente dices que han de ser correctos?

Las actas originales sí te valdrían para cotejar el resultado, pero no son publicadas en ningún sitio y se las queda el apartado del estado tan pronto como el "encaragado de la mesa" les hace una fotico con el sw de Indra. Vaya, para acceder a las actas necesitas abrir un proceso judicial, decir qué actas quieres mirar, y por qué quieres mirar.


----------



## todoayen (26 Jun 2022)

Les dejas y poquito a poquito te convierten España en Venezuela. Luego a llorar y llamar a los capitalistas para poder comer pero éstos ya se han ido sin mirar atrás.


----------



## rejon (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Gorkako (26 Jun 2022)

Lo estoy viendo... Vamos a desarrollar nueva tecnología de defensa electrónica para los nuevos aviones que hemos comprado! Pero pero pero hay las mismas ingenieras que ingenieros en el proyecto? El avión está enfocado bajo una perspectiva de Genaro?


----------



## todoayen (26 Jun 2022)

Aviones y avionas! No caigamos en la avionafobia.


----------



## Freedomfighter (26 Jun 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> No te he entendido. ¿Qué datos exactamente dices que han de ser correctos?
> 
> Las actas originales sí te valdrían para cotejar el resultado, pero no son publicadas en ningún sitio y se las queda el apartado del estado tan pronto como el "encaragado de la mesa" les hace una fotico con el sw de Indra. Vaya, para acceder a las actas necesitas abrir un proceso judicial, decir qué actas quieres mirar, y por qué quieres mirar.



Eso no es así, insisto, en el recuento en mesa se encuentran varias personas de diferente índole, donde se incluyen los ciudadanos elegidos para Presidentes y vocales, luego están los apoderados de cada partido, todos ellos son testigos y conocedores del número exacto de votos, y obviamente pueden cotejar los resultados publicados por la correspondiente Administración pública, el INE creo, la cuestión importante es recopilar todos esos datos sueltos y realizar una cuenta paralela a la que hace Indra con su oscuro algoritmo, y de esa forma comprobar la veracidad de los resultados o su manipulación. Es muy simple.


----------



## blahblahblah (26 Jun 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Eso no es así, insisto, en el recuento en mesa se encuentran varias personas de diferente índole, donde se incluyen los ciudadanos elegidos para Presidentes y vocales, luego están los apoderados de cada partido, todos ellos son testigos y conocedores del número exacto de votos, y obviamente pueden cotejar los resultados publicados por la correspondiente Administración pública, el INE creo, la cuestión importante es recopilar todos esos datos sueltos y realizar una cuenta paralela a la que hace Indra con su oscuro algoritmo, y de esa forma comprobar la veracidad de los resultados o su manipulación. Es muy simple.



Pero es que nadie lo hace! Y cuando lo hacen y se quejan, quizás salen en las noticias, pero nadie se entera.

Hoy en día cuesta 0 para la administración hacer un sistema transparente de gestión de actas y conteo de votos. No es un problema ni metodológico ni tecnológico.


----------



## Freedomfighter (26 Jun 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Pero es que nadie lo hace! Y cuando lo hacen y se quejan, quizás salen en las noticias, pero nadie se entera.
> 
> Hoy en día cuesta 0 para la administración hacer un sistema transparente de gestión de actas y conteo de votos. No es un problema ni metodológico ni tecnológico.




Cualquiera podría hacerlo, pero debido al enorme número de mesas electorales que hay se hace obligada una cooperación, yo creo que deberían hacerlo los partidos políticos, que cuentan con apoderados en todas las mesas o la mayoría, pero también podríamos hacerlo nosotros desde Burbuja.info, por ejemplo.

@calopez, crea una plataforma para subir los datos electorales en las siguientes elecciones generales y ponemos nuestro granito de arena para pararle los pies a estos aprendices de dictador que nos (des)gobierna


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alfonso29 (27 Jun 2022)

no se podia saber, a seguir votando imbéciles


----------



## rejon (27 Jun 2022)

La CNMV está investigando el asalto de Sánchez a Indra. No cotiza que el próximo paso de Sánchez será intentar asaltar también la CNMV.


----------



## Kluster (27 Jun 2022)

Cuando hicieron el pucherazo en EEUU (todo aquel follón del software de Dominion, los videos donde sacaban cubetas escondidas llenas de papeletas, etc...) muchos ya avisamos de que aquí estaban tomando buena nota.

Pues ahí lo tenéis.


----------



## Dr Zar (27 Jun 2022)

Los pucheros hay que cocinarlos al gusto del jefe.Perro Sanches sabe muy bien lo que hace,la cocinada de las generales de 2023 va a ser rica,rica.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (27 Jun 2022)

Sánchez ni siquiera ha nombrado un sucesor en su partido, por lo tanto, pretende seguir.

Y con Indra se asegura 4 ó 5 escaños más. Escaños que se los quitará al PP, para que no haya mucha diferencia entre el primero y el segundo. Si comete irregularidad para tener 10 ó 15 escaños más, lo terminarán pillando.

Pedro sabe que le viene bien el bipartidismo pero no una mayoría absoluta del PP. Ya que no podría presionar al PP.

Sánchez seguirá siendo la mesita de noche de los barones.


----------



## Lefri (27 Jun 2022)

*Resulta obvio, que Sánchez está intentando controlar organismos como CORREOS, el CIS, el INE, INDRA o el TC.

SI A ESTO, AÑADIMOS QUE YA CONTROLA LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNICACION ….*

*Esto era una práctica habitual en el Franquismo. Desde entonces y hasta hoy (hace más de 45 años) no se ha conocido nada igual en España.

Es muy fuerte. Es el comienzo del fin de la democracia.*

*Esto hay que pararlo ya !!!!*


----------



## Lefri (27 Jun 2022)

El presidente del INE dimite por las presiones del Gobierno


El presidente del INE, Juan Rodríguez Poo, ha presentado a su equipo directivo su dimisión por motivos personales




okdiario.com


----------



## Dr Zar (28 Jun 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> *Resulta obvio, que Sánchez está intentando controlar organismos como CORREOS, el CIS, el INE, INDRA o el TC.
> 
> SI A ESTO, AÑADIMOS QUE YA CONTROLA LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNICACION ….*
> 
> ...



Con Franco había mucha más Libertad y en España no hay democracia desde 1978.


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## emos_sio_engañás (28 Jun 2022)

Avé, Indra?


----------



## rejon (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Jun 2022)

rarunos todos los movimientos especialmente estas 2 semanas


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Jun 2022)

normcore dijo:


> INDRA no cuenta los votos, hay apoderados de los partidos en todas las mesas que toman datos y los envían a sus partidos. *En España es imposible un fraude electoral.*



Lo dices tú. Hay mucho pitorreo especialmente en pueblos pequeños...


----------



## El chepa (28 Jun 2022)

Sin entrar en el voto falso que mete Correos:

- Mesa recuenta urnas y firma un acta
- Acta es enviada a Indra
- Indra suma las miles de actas y reparte los escaños
- ¿Indra no permite a los partidos o interesados cotejar actas con el sumatorio? Basta una una puta hoja de Excel.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (28 Jun 2022)

Los rojos tienen patente de corso para hacer lo que les salga del nabo, por algo son los buenos.


----------



## Kalanders (29 Jun 2022)

Tramando...


----------



## Nefersen (29 Jun 2022)

Pero ¿alguien seriamente se cree que un demócrata convencido como Pedro Sánchez sería capaz de hacer un pucherazo simplemente para mantenerse en el poder?


----------



## Omegatron (29 Jun 2022)

Rojos queriendo sumar los votos. Cosa rara oigan.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Jul 2022)

vaya tela


----------

